# Mini review FC-710MC4H6



## seaking

YAY!!! Finally my FC arrived!!! Pretty big box for a watch!









Unbox!


----------



## simms327

???


----------



## RBrylawski

simms327 said:


> ???


Well.....I must admit that is the least "mini" reveiw I think I've seen. I'm disappointed as I'm considering this watch and was hoping we'd see abit more than a large 'empty' box.......


----------



## seaking

I'm sorry guys.. shortly after posting the "mini" review, I had to jump on something urgent. Anyway the weekend is here so here goes.

*Dial*
- This is exactly what has attracted me to the watch. The engraving of pattern in the centre coupled with the breguet hands has given it a very classic look that I really like. The roman numeral printed on the dial brighten up a little when you hold it at certain angles. The breguet hands are polished to shine. Overall all this is an exciting dial for me.

*Case*
- The entire casing are polished all over to mirror shine finishing. Not a single side is spared.

*Leather and watch clasps*
- The leather is nothing to shout about, but even adjusting to the strap to the maximum, it still feels abit loose on my 6.75" wrist. Probably i need to punch another hole on it to make it more fitting. The clasps used for this model is the push button type for easy removal.

*Time and date setting on watch*
- Somehow I find it abit lacking here to my taste. I would prefer that when I'm adjusting the time it should feel "beefier". The feeling that I had when I'm adjusting the time, it felt loose. I do not know exactly how to put it to words, but if you have adjusted the submariner before you know what I meant.

So far I have not really spend time with this baby yet, probably I would update on its accuracy after a few days.


----------



## seaking

Just took a shot with my camera


----------



## RBrylawski

seaking said:


> View attachment 853349
> 
> 
> Just took a shot with my camera


Beautiful and thanks for coming back. I'll be looking at one [hopefully] today. As to your comment about changing time. I wouldn't be concerned. What you've described is exactly how it feels to change time on my new B&M Capeland Flyback and it's a $7500 watch.

I know I won't be blown away by the band and actually don't love deployment buckles. If I get this watch, I'll likely replace the band at some point with something I'd like better.

Thanks again and wear this in great health!


----------



## lucielax

What a stunning timepiece!!! Please let us know about the accuracy... Should be my next buy.


----------



## christofurr

This is one of 2 watches I'm seriously considering so I really appreciate this mini review. More photos would be very welcomed!


----------



## seaking

Oh no! I juz came back from my travelling and I noticed that my FC is not keeping time. As I was travelling, I left my FC on a watch winder for a couple of days.. when I come back it looks like it's 1 day plus late ((


----------



## RBrylawski

seaking said:


> Oh no! I juz came back from my travelling and I noticed that my FC is not keeping time. As I was travelling, I left my FC on a watch winder for a couple of days.. when I come back it looks like it's 1 day plus late ((


Are you absolutely certain the watch winder was running? I'd wear the watch for a day and if it keeps time accurately, it would lead me to believe the watch winder didn't do it's job.

BTW.....I did order the FC-710 and will pick it up on Saturday!


----------



## seaking

yah the winder is working.. it's rotating while i'm looking at it and my other watches in it is keeping time too


----------



## RBrylawski

Have you put the watch on to see if under normal use, it's keeping accurate time? If it's not keeping accurate time, did you purchase from an AD?


----------



## seaking

I got it from amazon, it is sold by amazon.com. Will be busy these few days.. probably need to check on it on the weekends


----------



## RBrylawski

If you dtermine the watch is not keeping accurate time, Amazon will direct you to the watch repair facility they have contracted with warranty work, located in Erhlanger, KY. You just call the customer support number listed in your order to arrange service. Hopefully, it's working just fine and you won't have to send her off.


----------



## ken_sturrock

A very odd, and suspicious, thread.


----------



## RBrylawski

ken_sturrock said:


> A very odd, and suspicious, thread.


How so?


----------



## seaking

yah.. why is it so? pls enlighten


----------



## RBrylawski

Seaking, I see you joined the forum directly on FC and asked about your watch. So what I'm curious to know is if your watch winder is bi-directional as that seems to be what FC recommended.


----------



## seaking

Mine can be tuned to turn bi-directional.. I havent received what they have replied.. I will set that.. thanks for the heads up! Let me know also once your watch arrived!


----------



## RBrylawski

seaking said:


> Mine can be tuned to turn bi-directional.. I havent received what they have replied.. I will set that.. thanks for the heads up! Let me know also once your watch arrived!


I'm going to bet that if you put your watch in bi-directional winding, it would be just fine. Perhaps just moving in one direction is not enough to properly charge the spring.


----------



## seaking

RBrylawski said:


> I'm going to bet that if you put your watch in bi-directional winding, it would be just fine. Perhaps just moving in one direction is not enough to properly charge the spring.


Thanks! I will try it out and let you know!


----------



## RBrylawski

Wingard64 said:


>


None of the attachments you added can be seen?


----------



## seaking

duh.. still doesn't work.. only runs well if i wind it manually everyday.. the automatic doesnt seems to work


----------



## RBrylawski

Then I'd suggest you send it in for service. My watch winds on my winder and I've yet to need to manually wind it. Are you sure you set your winder to at least 650 TPD and have it set on Bi-Directional Rotation? For example, my Baume and Mercier Capeland Flyback was losing time on the winder. I had it set on bi-diretional winding. A quick call to B&M and I found out the watch should be wound clockwise only. I changed the setting on my winder and voila, the watch keeps perfect time on the winder.


----------



## seaking

Thanks RBrylawki, will do so 



RBrylawski said:


> Then I'd suggest you send it in for service. My watch winds on my winder and I've yet to need to manually wind it. Are you sure you set your winder to at least 650 TPD and have it set on Bi-Directional Rotation? For example, my Baume and Mercier Capeland Flyback was losing time on the winder. I had it set on bi-diretional winding. A quick call to B&M and I found out the watch should be wound clockwise only. I changed the setting on my winder and voila, the watch keeps perfect time on the winder.


----------



## cestommek

great review and beautiful watch


----------



## mleok

RBrylawski said:


> I'm going to bet that if you put your watch in bi-directional winding, it would be just fine. Perhaps just moving in one direction is not enough to properly charge the spring.


If the FC is a bi-directional winder, then it shouldn't be a problem even if the winder is winding in only one direction, the only thing which matters is the number of turns per day (TPD). The more common problem is with a uni-directional watch put on a bi-directional winder, where it only receives half the number of winds that one might have thought based on the TPD setting on the winder.


----------



## RBrylawski

mleok said:


> If the FC is a bi-directional winder, then it shouldn't be a problem even if the winder is winding in only one direction, the only thing which matters is the number of turns per day (TPD). The more common problem is with a uni-directional watch put on a bi-directional winder, where it only receives half the number of winds that one might have thought based on the TPD setting on the winder.


You are absolutely correct. In the OPs case, I suspect he either doesn't have it set to bi-directional winding (more efficient for this watch) or if his winder is one direction only, he's not winding enough to charge the spring.


----------

